# Has anyone invented a reel mower attachment for a trimmer?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would imagine all of us with reel or greens mowers have an issue with getting our beasts into tight spaces. So today I was searching for essentially a mini-reel mower attachment that could attach to a trimmer head. So I'm thinking like a 6 inch head that can essentially come right up against a wall or obstacle.

I'm asking for this because with the string trimmer it's really difficult to consistently match the height of the cut from the mower. Sometimes I scalp, other times I trim too high.

Does such a thing exist? If so I would be interested. If not then maybe an opportunity for me to invent something?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The closest thing to what you are looking for is a landscape blade. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317

They cut clean and low. There is a pad on the bottom that helps keep it level while trimming.
https://youtu.be/vUyEPuq96-U


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe suggest the idea to Scotts :?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Topcat said:


> The closest thing to what you are looking for is a landscape blade.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317
> 
> They cut clean and low. There is a pad on the bottom that helps keep it level while trimming.


I do remember that but was surprised by how expensive it was and seemed to require some customization to get it attached to most trimmer heads. Thanks for the link though!



SGrabs33 said:


> Maybe suggest the idea to Scotts :?


What what a d*&k move by that company! A simple "thank you" would have sufficed right?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you click the link above the video you will see that R&R Products now offers just the head with the adapters to fit almost any powered trimmer you may have or want and about half the price of a full unit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used my Landscape Blade to cut back all my Variegated Liriope plants yesterday. I think I have about 70 of them, and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I used my Landscape Blade to cut back all my Variegated Liriope plants yesterday. I think I have about 70 of them, and it worked like a champ.


Great idea :thumbup: i may have to give this a try as my next order of business in the lawn is to trim and clean out the flower beds.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> I used my Landscape Blade to cut back all my Variegated Liriope plants yesterday. I think I have about 70 of them, and it worked like a champ.


Ugh, I need to do that.

I currently have no string trimmer either. Decisions, decisions. Well I guess the decision has already been made.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I used my Landscape Blade to cut back all my Variegated Liriope plants yesterday. I think I have about 70 of them, and it worked like a champ.
> ...


In the past I've used a pair of hedge shears to cut them back, but it's almost a 2-person job - one to bunch up the grass and one to cut it. I don't like using the string trimmer to cut Liriope because it slings it everywhere. With the Landscape Blade I was able to do all the cutting from a standing position, then came back with a trash can to gather up all the clippings.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


All sounds about what I expected.

I did think of putting zip tie around them before cutting. That would help keep it together. I may not be able to get a zip tie around some of mine though. The landscape blade does sound like a great option 👍🏻


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/oDb-Yd4ziZA


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Ugh, way too easy. Take my money!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Or you could go straight up savage mode like Pete Denny :lol: You gotta watch the drone shot at the beginning of the video. His lawn looks great. Funny story, I was watching this video when he released it, and my wife came into the room at 6:50 and she said, "Good Lord, why in the world does that man have his lawnmower in his flowerbed?"


----------

